# Microwave IC



## joem (Oct 23, 2010)

Any experince on these?
http://cgi.ebay.ca/45-Heavy-Gold-Scrap-Old-Computer-Military-Microwave-IC-/390253983072?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5adcf33560


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 23, 2010)

joem said:


> Any experince on these?
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/45-Heavy-Gold-Scrap-Old-Computer-Military-Microwave-IC-/390253983072?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5adcf33560



I have some experience with MW packages but not those exact ones. I used to disassemble them, strip them, re-plate them, and sell them back to the user (for re-use) for 1/2 the cost of a new package. Usually, the extra gold I removed paid for the process. In general, MW packages are excellent scrap. These look all gold plated, so I would guess the lids are put on with a gold/tin braze. Typical gold thickness is usually about 50-60 microinches, which is fairly thick. Too bad you can't see what's inside. It's very possible they contain thick film circuits - white alumina base with gold and/or platinum traces and Ru resistors. The alumina could be attached with Au bearing braze.

These could run quite high, especially if military, but I'm not making any guarantees. At that price level, presently at about $33/pound, I would think they are very well worth a bid or 2. They are fairly large and only weigh 7 g each. This indicates to me that they are made from thinner Kovar (magnetic), rather than thicker copper, which they often are. I have no idea of what they are worth (so don't pin me down) but it's very possibly quite a bit higher than $33/pound. The only thing that bothers me is that the bottom isn't plated, which doesn't make any sense to me - why go to the expense of masking off the bottom when gold plating the rest of the package? 

Here again, no guarantees, just some educated guesswork. If you win, you win. If you lose, you lose.


----------

